# Possible CM9 ICS "alpharoni" released



## CraigL

*note*
This is clearly a work in progress and a lot of things are not working yet, including the Radio! This is not a support thread and i am not associated with the developers.

Saw jt1134 tweet this link earlier (retweeted by imnuts). It appears to be an ICS release for the charge!

I have yet to download, or try it yet, and i am sure much is broken, but here it is :

http://pastebin.com/fUeAkb6G

I will flash later today and report back.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Deeked

Flash it now and report back.









This is indeed great news. Just donated to jt's beer fund to show my support.



CraigL said:


> Saw jt1134 tweet this link earlier (retweeted by imnuts). It appears to be an ICS release for the charge!
> 
> I have yet to download, or try it yet, and i am sure much is broken, but here it is :
> 
> http://pastebin.com/fUeAkb6G
> 
> I will flash later today and report back.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## CraigL

I would love to flash it now! But need to wait until later when I don't need to rely on my phone for a while incase things go too wonky.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Donkey80

Wow, this is going to be something! I guess the radios aren't working yet, but I do get wifi. Quite a few apps work, but the camera fc's. It's pretty crazy to have ICS on my phone right now eventhough I can't keep it without radios. I was able to sync the email, calendar, and contacts with my corporate exchange email. The browser is as fast and smooth as navigating through the rest of the phone. Ah, a taste of what the charge was supposed to be. Thanks jt1134, you are the man!


----------



## MrMakeIt

I had the same experience as Donkey80. I am SO THANKFUL for the Devs who worked on this! I will reflash every new iteration of this to keep up with the development.

Donation coming later!


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy

boots fine but the radio is not working for me maybe i did something wrong not sure.
i might have to flash back to something else need a working phone


----------



## glsteve

The radio phone home button and camera do not work been on irc since last night


----------



## kbucksot

Flashed early this morning and it runs very smooth. The only things that don't work are anything that requires service or the camera.


----------



## blakec432

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> boots fine but the radio is not working for me maybe i did something wrong not sure.
> i might have to flash back to something else need a working phone


The radio doesn't work yet.


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy

ok hadnt been in irc lately and didnt see radio not working listed anywhere thanks for info


----------



## glsteve

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> ok hadnt been in irc lately and didnt see radio not working listed anywhere thanks for info


Yep


----------



## hazard209

Imnuts also posted a new kernel on twitter. Pretty sure he used the fix to the EP4 kernel source that jt found and compiled it.

"#*DROIDCharge* have fun







imnuts.net/z8jKuM thanks @*_jt1134_*"


----------



## ztkryan

Is his new kernel ext4?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddyfunlove

One of the better first draft builds for ICS I have seen. Been running it since this morning, really smooth. I have another phone as well so will continue running this on the charge and follow its evolution. Well done jt.


----------



## mcnasty150

Glad to see ics in the works for our charges. I will keep up with this to see how it developes. Many thanks to devs for


----------



## DesertRatBiggs

Not even fully working and I loved every minute of it. I cannot wait for the full working version.

Jt... Imnuts... thank you for everything!!


----------



## landshark

ztkryan said:


> Is his new kernel ext4?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


No, I flashed it and am still showing rfs across the board.


----------



## jt1134

N/m

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mrbigdreams

should we flash Imnuts new rom he added to twitter with this?


----------



## andrewjt19

I flashed it twice; it booted up fine but had no service. I tried a couple reinstalls but to no avail... soon I'm sure. VERY SMOOTH running!


----------



## CraigL

Radio or no radio I am loving the fact that progress is being made.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1134

Mrbigdreams said:


> should we flash Imnuts new rom he added to twitter with this?


No, that was a kernel, not a rom. I've built the only kernel that will work with this rom so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skylerdprahl

Holy moly this runs fantastic. Never have I been more excited about a from release than after playing with this. The browser runs slicker than snot on a greased slipnslide. The whole thing already just feels fantastic I can't wait til the radios are working and I can permanently adobt it as my own. And cm9 based... um finally no vzw or tw background garbage....FINALLY


----------



## Mrbigdreams

jt1134 said:


> No, that was a kernel, not a rom. I've built the only kernel that will work with this rom so far.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


oh alright thanks jt, again great job on the build, donations coming looking forward to completion


----------



## leenephi

Dude the rom is incredible. Just as everyone says.. smooth!!! I love it. I'm tempted to keep going even without the service







we have talk and stuff anyway, right? Haha. Does the home key also not work for you guys?

Gosh. Just typing and watching the smooth auto correction is beautiful.

Well.. off to test more stuff.







and stare at the live wallpapers..

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## electron

OK, I ran the ICS build for a little bit today, and here my the impressions I have for the curious/tempted/not-brave-enough:

+The homescreen scrolling is quite smooth, even with a live wallpaper. Think faster than launcher pro.
+The vibration on the keyboard is awesome. This is actually the first time I couldn't wait to turn key vibration off.
+The notification shade is smoother than it is on infinity, as is the general UI.
+The new transition animations (especially the screen rotation one) are awesome. I'm easily entertained.
+[List filled with technical jargon on under-the-hood improvements in ICS]

-The browser does not seem a ton smoother. Improvements are a slightly noticeable on huge sites like the full version of theverge.com, but mobile sites actually seemed a bit more choppy when scrolling. (I'm sure improvements will be made in this area, and its not a big deal)
-Trying to force GPU rendering actually slowed everything down noticeably. This is a hardware issue (and extra 200MHz in the GPU of the Galaxy Nesus makes a difference







. Hopefully we can get a GPU overclock kernel eventually! )
-Battery drain seemed greatly increased. Again, I expected this, as this build is not even close to optimized.
-No working radios or home button (I knew these didn't work. End of story).

TL;DR
Don't use this unless you must for the sake of saying you ran ICS on your phone. Improvements in UI smoothness and general speed are not obvious if you have properly tweaked a 2.3 build.
(Basicially, I've optimized the snot out of Infinity rom, and it runs beautifully with a few minor exceptions. If you are like me, you are more excited about running ICS for all the under-the-hood changes, as the general UI, although much more beautiful than the UI in 2.3, is not going to be a ton faster.)

Hope this helps the curious reader! JT and imnuts, you guys completely rock, thanks for your hard work!


----------



## ZeppelinJ0

This is fantastic news!! Glad to see some development for a phone with such great potential. I look forward to more more progress and hopefully we'll all be seeing it on our devices soon









Big thanks to jt and imnuts, you guys are fantastic


----------



## leenephi

ZeppelinJ0 said:


> This is fantastic news!! Glad to see some development for a phone with such great potential. I look forward to more more progress and hopefully we'll all be seeing it on our devices soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to jt and imnuts, you guys are fantastic


You should try it out, man








I wouldn't be able to wait haha. Even if some things don't work.

I didn't have any problems going back to my infinity backup afterwards. I made a backup of the CM9 rom once I downloaded some apps and synced google on wifi.. not sure if it'll go well when I go back to that or not.


----------



## andycharge

Ran it a bit earlier. It was cool playing around with ICS on the Charge for a bit. It won't be hard to wait for a completed product with imnuts busting out some sweet lean GB kernels!


----------



## juddrock

I'm kind of a lurker but follow close, this is pretty awesome, I had the same glitches w the camera and home button but, the OS itself ran super smooth. I was itching for the Gnex myself because I didn't believe the charge would make it passed GB. I'm pumped and ready to pull the trigger. I dabbled with ICS on the eris and I must say I was disappointed that the old eris could run it and our roided out single processor couldn't. Any news on the RIL? Much thanks to JT, been stalking him since my fascinate days! BIG UP's!!


----------



## charlie_c

juddrock said:


> Any news on the RIL?


I think JT managed to dial 911


----------



## glsteve

charlie_c said:


> I think JT managed to dial 911


yes he did


----------



## electron

charlie_c said:


> I think JT managed to dial 911


Progress! Now if any of us have a heart attack when using the awesomeness of ICS on our DC's, all hope to call for medical attention is not lost


----------



## leenephi

electron said:


> Progress! Now if any of us have a heart attack when using the awesomeness of ICS on our DC's, all hope to call for medical attention is not lost


And that's good, too, since the beauty of having it on the phone alone could cause one.








It's seriously.. feels very polished. So cool.


----------



## khadley

Can we get a screen shot. I would love something to drool over.


----------



## MrMakeIt

khadley said:


> Can we get a screen shot. I would love something to drool over.


Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## rami98

Screenshots at my xda thread here...also where JT gave us a progress report: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1434387


----------



## jt1134

I've posted source code for these builds on my github, for those interested in helping out or compiling it on their own. Check my twitter for details.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## knightcrusader

I don't have a Charge, but this excites me because us Stratosphere users could probably port it over with little effort. I am closely watching the development on this.

Great work!


----------



## jt1134

knightcrusader said:


> I don't have a Charge, but this excites me because us Stratosphere users could probably port it over with little effort. I am closely watching the development on this.
> 
> Great work!


Well, you've got a s5pc110 board just like the charge and the sgs1's do, so pretty much all the same stuff applies. Unfortunately it seems the stratosphere's ril is even more screwed up than the charge's is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Geerboy

I ran it a little as well last night (or the night before I can't remember) WOW!!! I kinda felt like I got tickle slapped if that makes sense? Amazing the way it operates, looks and feels.

Problems I found: 
- WIFI had 1 or two issues with initializing
- Of course the radios were not working
- Home button does not work
- Camera would not operate

Those are the only problems I found. But damn was I impressed / excited to get it as quick as humaly possible...I really really thought it operated well...it was smooth, fast, responsive...and damn sexy.

Thank you to all that have put it hard work on this...it is an awesome OS

JG


----------

